# Can you hotfix rhinestones to canvas bags?



## mjokeefe97 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am just starting out and I have ALOT of questions!  

So the other day I asked about hotfixing rhiestones onto drawstring bags, and I believe the concensus was that you can do it, but ONLY on Polyprolene bags.  Still not sure of the temp and time though!

Now I would like to know if you can hotfix rhinestones to a canvas bag? So, if you have done it with success; would you please share with all of us what temp and time you used?

Thanks!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes you can rhinestone canvas bags.


----------



## mjokeefe97 (Mar 3, 2011)

Would you use temperature 350 for 15 seconds for canvas bags?


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, yes I have done rhinestones on canvas bags successfully!. 350 for 20 sec.
Make sure you put something inside the bag....also these are 100% cotton canvas.
They worked awesome!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

My temperature is not that high and if you are going that high the dwell time seems a bit long to me. The idea is to get the glue on the stones to melt and it will melt much quicker at that temp. I use 100% cotton canvas bags and I press at 315° for 15-18 seconds, at med-firm pressure. Rarely do I ever go above 325° regardless of what I am pressing. Of course it depends on your heatpress because the settings could be different for everyone so I would suggest testing to see what settings work best for your heatpress and the material you are pressing.

Good Luck!


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

oops my mistake. 325 NOT 350.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Becareful if you are using the bags that have nylon straps. Use a teflon sheet to cover them so that they do not melt. Also, make sure your bags do not have a coating on them. Some canvas bags, mostly like the sports/gym type, are 600 denier (I don't have a clue what that means actually), and tend to be coated and/or have a larger fabric weave. These do NOT work well.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Becareful if you are using the bags that have nylon straps. Use a teflon sheet to cover them so that they do not melt.


I have to agree with this one, but sometimes even using the teflon sheet I have melted the nylon straps. I just try to make sure that the nylon straps are not under the heat press at all. I try to make sure that they are hanging well off the edge. 

Just a caution too, do not try to heat press a hoodie, jacket, or anything else with a plastic zipper either. The zipper may never work again. LOL


----------



## mjokeefe97 (Mar 3, 2011)

BIG thanks to everyone for their great advice. I will give it a try!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the cinch bags referred to were polyester not polypropylene. I believe those are 2 different substances. I think polypropylene tends to melt. Canvas should be fine. Just test before starting a run.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

As you mention Canvas here i thought it would be good for me to mention that i actually stick Hotfix Rhinestones to Blank Wall Canvas's to form Unique Designs.

I have created a few now for the family and around the home and they actually hold really well aswell as giving a great effect


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Blank wall canvas? Are you taking about artist canvas? Sounds like a terminology thing again.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You sure can,,, press Rhinestones to Canvas,,, 

I do alot of shopping /Grocery bags for groups with the Canvas Bags


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> Just a caution too, do not try to heat press a hoodie, jacket, or anything else with a plastic zipper either. The zipper may never work again. LOL


You got that right!!! LOL I've done this once before. I ended up getting the zipper replaced rather than trashing the hoodie. I had a 15 inch rhinestone design on the back. All I had left to do was put a little heart on the front! Total nightmare but I'll never make that mistake again!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Krystle1981 said:


> You got that right!!! LOL I've done this once before. I ended up getting the zipper replaced rather than trashing the hoodie. I had a 15 inch rhinestone design on the back. All I had left to do was put a little heart on the front! Total nightmare but I'll never make that mistake again!


I know what you mean!! My husband had actually done it and he didn't notice that it had happened. I came in later and was looking at the jacket and noticed it. He just about freaked out!! Needless to say, you really learn quick on the little things. LOL


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

jean518 said:


> Blank wall canvas? Are you taking about artist canvas? Sounds like a terminology thing again.


In answer to your question, Yes Blank wall canvas that you purchase to paint or print on, Ive created many canvas with rhinestones and had no problems what so ever.

Here it is referred to by both names 
'Blank wall canvas'
'Artist Canvas'

I purchase the ones that come already affixed to a frame.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

We had heated press the rhinestone transfers onto the Canvas Bags for our customers before and it works very good. The temperature we used is 160 Celsius Degree and the time is 15 seconds.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I just finished a rush order of 100 canvas bags,, with rhinestones, 
Here is a pic of them


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Love the Baseball Mom canvas bag and I bet the Mom's will too.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Patti, 

Here is another one i did awhile back,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

I like that one too. I can't wait to get started. Just got my KNK Maxx and ACS last week. Started setting it this past weekend. This forum is awesome!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Patti!! Just wait, you will really love this forum after you really get into the biz!! Lots of helpful people and always someone around to help when you need it. So please don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions!! Congrats on the new Maxx. I really like mine and if you got it through SandyMcC she will help you a lot too!!!


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Marilyn - yes, I got it through Sandy. I've been watching videos all weekend and can't wait to get started. I have a thread posted on Shineart Korean rhinestone colors. I need some help before I order. Since it's my first thread it has to be approved by the moderator. I posted it on Friday so hope it shows up sometime today. I'm so ready to order.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

So are you just wanting to know what colors and sizes to start with? I know I started with mostly SS6 and SS10 size stones. A lot of people start out with mostly the crystal(clear) and the basic colors of red, blue, green, yellow, blue, and black. I think you need to take a look at the designs you plan on doing and figure out what colors are going to be in the majority of your first designs and go with those colors and crystal. You will always use a lot of crystal. Then once you have the basic colors and you start making your designs you can just reorder the colors that you use most and then add another color or two of the others with each order. Eventually you will get a good supply of stones of most of what you need and even want. Good luck to you and like I said there a loads of people willing to help and SandyMcC is really awesome help too. You will not regret buying from her. She is always really easy to talk to and willing to help in any way she can as are so many others!!


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

@marilyn - yes, I'll be using 10ss stones as a standard to start off with. I'm trying to decide which red and blue are most like the flag or Atlanta Braves colors, yellow for a softball, brown for a football and purple and green for wine/grape patterns. I can't decide between the Lt Siam and Siam which is the most vibrant and the same with the blues. I figured the experts here would be able to tell me which they prefer. I plan on doing baseball, softball, football and winery designs to start off with. Our school colors are a true red and blue. I was able to make a choice on the cyrstal color all by myself. LOL!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

clutter73 said:


> @marilyn - yes, I'll be using 10ss stones as a standard to start off with. I'm trying to decide which red and blue are most like the flag or Atlanta Braves colors, yellow for a softball, brown for a football and purple and green for wine/grape patterns. I can't decide between the Lt Siam and Siam which is the most vibrant and the same with the blues. I figured the experts here would be able to tell me which they prefer. I plan on doing baseball, softball, football and winery designs to start off with. Our school colors are a true red and blue. I was able to make a choice on the cyrstal color all by myself. LOL!


Light Siam is the most vibrant and true red. Siam is what I use for maroon or dark red. Sapphire is what you will want to get for blue. I would use clear stones for a softball or baseball. Smoked Topaz is a good brown for a football. I would use Amethyst for wine and probably peridot for the green in a winery design. Emerald is really kind of dark especially if you're going to put them on a black shirt.
If you're looking for a yellow color, you should get citrine. That's what I use for school colors that have gold in them. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

With Halloween coming up in Oct which means you need to start preparing in Sept, I would get some orange which also is called Sun and some black which can be called Jet for those Halloween designs.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jean518 said:


> With Halloween coming up in Oct which means you need to start preparing in Sept, I would get some orange which also is called Sun and some black which can be called Jet for those Halloween designs.


That's true! I use Hyacinth for orange. Jet black is a very good suggestion, too! Black diamond is also good if you want to put black on a black tee shirt. Thanks, Jean!


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

You all are awesome. Now I can get my order together. Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Hi Patti...I would suggest that you ask your supplier to put together a sample card of all of the rhinestone colors that they carry so that you can see their actual colors and names. This helps a lot so that you can see the true colors and also helps you identify the name that that particular supplier calls that color.

You'll find out that different suppliers may have the same names for rhinestone colors but it doesn't mean that they are the same color. My last supplier called their yellow rhinestone Citrine which was a gold color and Shine Art's Citrine is very vibrant like a lemon yellow color and their gold is called Lt. Topaz.

Capri Blue and Aquamarine are two other colors that can be different shades of blue but can be called each others names.

I prefer Shine Art's Siam over thier Lt. Siam....to me it is more of a traditional red than the lighter version.

I hope this information helps.


----------



## clutter73 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks! I actually have the Shineart rhinestone color chart. It was just hard to tell actual colors on the black background. I'll put my order together when I get home tonight.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Hi Patti...I would suggest that you ask your supplier to put together a sample card of all of the rhinestone colors that they carry so that you can see their actual colors and names. This helps a lot so that you can see the true colors and also helps you identify the name that that particular supplier calls that color.
> 
> You'll find out that different suppliers may have the same names for rhinestone colors but it doesn't mean that they are the same color. My last supplier called their yellow rhinestone Citrine which was a gold color and Shine Art's Citrine is very vibrant like a lemon yellow color and their gold is called Lt. Topaz.
> 
> ...


Bling, you are so right, the colors vary even from one wholesale bag to another slightly, As a Wholesaler myself i see color shirt alot.

When i have large Transfer orders come in, I never use from 2 different bags because of the color issue, start with a 500 gross bag and stick to it, so all your colors match.

I also tell my Customers when the order stones, to make sure and get enough to finish the project,, and then some, if they run low , there is a good chance their stones will not come from the same bag,,,,

I personally love Capri blue,,it is a amazing color, and the lake blue, those are two of my favorites.

Sandy Jo


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> I just finished a rush order of 100 canvas bags,, with rhinestones,
> Here is a pic of them


really nice job


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks a ton, 

Sandy jo


----------

